# -Mania - one man cello orchestra by Yoed Nir



## yoed (Feb 21, 2013)

would love to hear your feedback about my new video and my new album, and I hope its ok to post it here. I am a classically trained cellist but I also play many other genres, my music is mostly influenced by my classical roots. 
-Mania - one man cello band by Yoed Nir:





-Full album: 
http://yoednir.bandcamp.com/album/suspended-hours

thank you so much for listening
yoed


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Good luck with it. I like the rhythmic drive of the music. It would be interesting to hear this arranged in a jazz-fusion style, with electric guitar and drums. You could hear my vision as a producer. Only 2 minutes, it's a freebie. It's in F minor...then D phrygian...an occassional F# for the major third...it's in 6/8...want me to reproduce it?


----------



## yoed (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks so much!! in the clip i actually used an electric cello (YAMAHA SVC 210) for the distorted sound in the mid of the track,
you should listen to this 2 tracks from the album
both recorded only with my electric cello, let me know what you think 

yoed

http://yoednir.bandcamp.com/track/enlightened-mind
this one has a more jazzy feel:
http://yoednir.bandcamp.com/track/in-my-dream


----------

